# Stripey and Wolfgang are 1 year old today !!! PIC heavy !



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy birthday to my two beautiful , amazing boys   

*Wolfgang  From this .....*









To this ,6.250 kg beasty ....  










*Stripey  From this ...*









To this , 5.995 kg beasty ....  









And more pics for your viewing pleasure  :devil:



























































































:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Thank you so much to Lunaraine norwegian forest Cats for these two angels


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Jesus! those are some gorgeous beasties!! and huge too!!

I love Wolfgang's colouring- he is beautiful x

Happy Birthday xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Durhamchance said:


> Jesus! those are some gorgeous beasties!! and huge too!!
> 
> I love Wolfgang's colouring- he is beautiful x
> 
> Happy Birthday xx


Thank you  I'm soooooo proud of them  they're amazing


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are gorgeous wegies. Time has flown by doesn't seem that that long ago you were getting them!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday to your two stunning boys!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh val they are a credit to you.
your wolfgang is gorgeous and of course so is stripey.
how did you manage to weigh them?
i have just worked out troy and torre are 2 weeks and 5 days
younger than wolfgang and stripey, not sure about weight 
thro.
keep the pictures coming, dont see enough of them


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday Stripey & Wolfgang!!​
WOW..... such utterly gorgeous big boys!!

Have a lovely day & hope that Mr Fuzzy is been kind to you & not leading you too astray 

xxx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

absolutely STUNNING cats  my sister was sat next to me and saw these pictures and the first she said is "omg i want them" lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> absolutely STUNNING cats  my sister was sat next to me and saw these pictures and the first she said is "omg i want them" lol


she's got good taste


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazing the change in a year,they are stunners


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> oh val they are a credit to you.
> your wolfgang is gorgeous and of course so is stripey.
> how did you manage to weigh them?
> i have just worked out troy and torre are 2 weeks and 5 days
> ...


Thanks   they are pretty special aren't they  Can't believe they're 1 already !!

I weigh my cats with one of these......

ââºNew 44 lb 20kg Digital Infant Baby Pet Weight Scale With Memory Functionââ | eBay

I weighed them weekly when they were very young , now about every 2-3 weeks 

Ooooh so nearly time for a birthday post from your boys too


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry I missed your special day!

So a belated Happy 1st Birthday Stripey and Wolfgang!!

They are looking all grown up and mega gorgeous!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

A few more pics  





















brotherly love 



























Revenge


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

*Look at them 2 cute bundles of fluff!
HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY STRIPEY & WOLFGANG!*


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are absolutely gorgeous. what stunning boys they have turned out to be. happy belated birthday wishes Stripey and Wolfgang


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WoW they are stunning and so huge!!! - gorgeous ! happy birthday boys!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know what you mean val, my two have brotherly love like that, yet they love the others


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> i know what you mean val, my two have brotherly love like that, yet they love the others


They love each other but do get a bit carried away with the play fighting  Mr fuzzy no longer participates in play fight time


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalle and Kyrre as well love to fight and do get carried away as well. Many the time its like a snowstorm of fur in the house from their 'play'


----------



## FOREST TINKA (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Val

I do not post very often on this forum BUT feel I must to this one! 
Thank you so much for the pictures of these two gorgeous boys 

Val does an amazing job at looking after her cats, and I could not have wished for better kitten owners (and friends) So THANK YOU :thumbup1:

The parents of this litter are also rather special or so I think .Nero Karodok*PL (Nero) and Norgeskaukatt Tigradottir (Tigi) 
Wolfgang and Stripey have taken on their old line type and looks, characteristics and temperament:001_smile:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

FOREST TINKA said:


> Hi Val
> 
> I do not post very often on this forum BUT feel I must to this one!
> Thank you so much for the pictures of these two gorgeous boys
> ...


Aww thanks   i do my best , my cats are everything to me , i love them sooooooooooooo much  

Very special mummy and daddy indeed , who produced the two best NFCs in the world  (ok i'm biased but it's true!  )

Wolfy reminds me of nero , he LOVES hair and often does our hair for us  He loves giving pedicures too   and licks Stus horrid , dry feet for aggggggges


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

thats lovely Val to have have said about you! Kalle is another licker as well and will lick faces, arms feet etc he isn't fussy! He would lick us for ages too if we let him!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

They're stunning!! Happy belated birthday, boys! :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy Birthdayz Guyz Luv Louie & Co!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> thats lovely Val to have have said about you! Kalle is another licker as well and will lick faces, arms feet etc he isn't fussy! He would lick us for ages too if we let him!


   aren't they funny  wolfy licks my face too , i ask him for a kiss and he'll lick me square on the lips   I know some people will think that's gross but i like that he kisses me 

I'm not into the pedicures though , besides, stu needs it more than i


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG I'm really jealous they're both unbelievably gorgeous, I LOVE their coats! :001_wub:


----------

